# Γιαρούμπι



## Theseus (Nov 13, 2017)

Two questions:-
What does Γιαρούμπι mean if anything? It is a Rebetik song & I fancied--a wild guess--that it might be a corruption of για Ραμπή (O God). Let no better etymologist attack me. It is a wild, & wrong, guess.:)
And in the song:-

Δεν ημπορώ τα μάτια μου
ψηλά να τα σηκώσω
και της καημένης μου καρδιάς
αγέρα να της δώσω

*Για ρούμπι* χάνομαι για ρούμπι πεθαίνω
κι εγώ για σένανε σκίζω τη γης και μπαίνω
Μαριγίτσα τσίκι τσίκι *σπάσ’ τα
τα βραχιολάκια σου*

Ποια θάλασσα ποιος ποταμός
ποια βρύση δε θολώνει
ποιος έχει αγάπη στην καρδιά
και δεν τη φανερώνει

Για ρούμπι χάνομαι για ρούμπι πεθαίνω
κι εγώ για σένανε σκίζω τη γης και μπαίνω
για ρούμπι τα ποτήρια σπάσ’ τα
με τα χεράκια σου

Ποιος πληγωμένος έγιανε
να `χω κι εγώ το θάρρος
να `χω κι εγώ παρηγοριά
πως δε με παίρνει ο χάρος

Για ρούμπι χάνομαι για ρούμπι πεθαίνω
κι εγώ για σένανε σκίζω τη γης και μπαίνω
Μαριγίτσα τσίκι τσίκι σπάσ’ τα
τα βραχιολάκια σου.

Why would Maritsa be Biden to break her bracelets. Is it a female equivalent of the 'shattering of glasses', meaning here presumably a gesture of mourning, as is part of the symbolism at weddings--a reference to a relationship broken at death.

BTW, I'm sure this song could be better punctuated to convey the meaning more easily!!


----------



## Neikos (Nov 13, 2017)

Με το "σπάσ' τα τα βραχιολάκια σου" μάλλον εννοεί χτύπα τα βραχιόλια σου, γι' αυτό και το "τσίκι τσίκι" που κάνουν τα βραχιόλια καθώς χτυπάνε μεταξύ τους την ώρα που χορεύει. 
Το γιαρούμπι δεν έχω ιδέα τι σημαίνει.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks, Neikos. I presume that τα ποτήρια σπάσ' τα means then 'shake' also?:)


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2017)

...
Δεν ξέρω τι θα πει «γιαρούμπι» παρότι κι εγώ το τραγουδούσα μικρός όπως το 'χα ακούσει από την Πόπη Αστεριάδη: 






αλλά πάντως ο ελληνικής καταγωγής Michel Dimitri Calvocoressi, που έγραψε το λιμπρέτο για το έργο του Μορίς Ραβέλ «Cinq mélodies populaires grecques» βασισμένο σε λαϊκές μελωδίες, το απέδωσε στα γαλλικά ως «Tout gai!». 
Ακούστε το στα ελληνικά στο 6:55 του βίντεο, από την Ίρμα Κολάση:






«Γιαρούμπι, έχεις γάμπα
τικ ε τικ ε σπάσ' τα
τα ποτήρια σπάσ' τα, βάι να μα»







Και γαλλιστί από τη μετζοσοπράνο Μπερνάρντα Φινκ:


----------



## Neikos (Nov 13, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Thanks, Neikos. I presume that τα ποτήρια σπάσ' τα means then 'shake' also?:)



Όχι, Θησέα, εδώ κυριολεκτεί. Μπορείς να τα σπάσεις ελεύθερα. :)


----------



## Theseus (Nov 13, 2017)

So then simply:-'enjoy yourselves, dishes!'? 
Thanks to Daeman for an excellent set of links. This I found particularly helpful:-
http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=3527.


----------



## Neikos (Nov 13, 2017)

Τώρα με μπέρδεψες. Εννοούσα ότι εσύ, o Θησέας, μπορείς να τα σπάσεις ελεύθερα αν θέλεις. 
Γιαρούμπι τα ποτήρια σπάσ' τα με τα χεράκια σου = Γιαρούμπι, break the glasses with your own hands.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 13, 2017)

Sorry, Neikos! It's my mistake. In a translation of the verse Daeman supplies:- 
«Γιαρούμπι, έχεις γάμπα
τικ ε τικ ε σπάσ' τα
τα ποτήρια σπάσ' τα, βάι να μα"

The English translation is this:-

Everyone is joyous, joyous!
Beautiful legs, tireli, which dance,
Beautiful legs; even the dishes are dancing!
Tra la la, la la la!

That is not what the original Greek means. I have started enjoying myself already, smashing glasses!

Someone in an article I have just read argues that γιαρούμπι may mean 'my ruby' as a term of endearment to a woman.


----------



## Neikos (Nov 13, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Someone in an article I have just read argues that γιαρούμπι may mean 'my ruby' as a term of endearment to a woman.



Το διάβασα κι εγώ αυτό, άλλα δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ πειστικό. Το ρουμπίνι (ruby) είναι μάλλον από το λατινικό rubeus, ενώ η αντίστοιχη αραβική λέξη είναι ﺕﻮُﻗﺎَﻳ και προφέρεται yāqūt.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 13, 2017)

I agree with you, Neikos. 'Folk etymologies' are almost always erroneous. Thanks for your help. I have heard the song sung by Petros Gaitanos. I love his voice. I have his recordings of the sacred music of Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2017)

The lyrics in the operatic version have no meaning, and I am guessing they were picked because they were easier to pronounce for someone who does not speak Greek. I mean what does "you have a leg, tititkitik" mean? Nothing. We don't need an encyclopedia to look that up. 
As for the rubies, here it says: Η λέξη "Γιαρούμπι" ίσως μεταφράζεται κατά παράφραση ως "ρουμπίνι μου". The key here is κατά παράφραση. The song is common in the eastern Mediterranean people, it became part of the Greek repertory at some point, it retained words that have no meaning for the average Greek speaker (which may also no longer have any meaning for other speakers), therefore when asked they might try to explain it with something they know. The story of folk music, in other words. 
I always assumed that Γιαρούμπι was either a person or something like όπα!


----------



## altan (Nov 14, 2017)

May "Γιαρούμπι" be a corruption of turkish "yarı" or "yarım" (half, semi, unfinished)?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2017)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ μια (τραβηγμένη, ίσως) υπόθεση προς άλλη κατεύθυνση. Μήπως είναι παραλλαγή του «γιαραμπί» (θεός) που άλλαξε με τον καιρό λόγω αδιαφάνειας;


----------



## Theseus (Nov 14, 2017)

See my entry at #1, Dr. 


> What does Γιαρούμπι mean if anything? It is a Rebetik song & I fancied--a wild guess--that it might be a corruption of για Ραμπή (O God). Let no better etymologist attack me. It is a wild, & wrong, guess.


.
I'm pleased that my stab at a guess has your 'qualified' approval.
I don't know whether Greek has equivalents to the English 'minced oath' but this article gives many examples: https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/minced_oath.
A 'minced oath' is a type of euphemism of euphemism based on a profanity or blasphemy that has been altered to remove the objectionable characteristics of the original expression; polite expletive, like 'for crying out' is either an alteration of 'for Christ's sake' or 'fuck.......'

So in Greek the Turkish *ya rabbi* Arabic γιαραμπί [oh, my God!] would on grounds of profanity be altered to the minced expletive 'my ruby' instead of 'my Rabbi'/Master i.e. God.
Thanks to all the rest for their suggestions.

BTW 'bum' is not a euphemism for 'bottom' or 'butt'. The word is connected with the German Boden, the Irish bun and the Greek πυθμήν. The first citation of this word is 1387. The meaning "posterior of a man" is from 1794.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2017)

Theseus said:


> See my entry at #1, Dr.


I missed it, Theseus. Probably because I searched for it in one word. :)


----------



## Theseus (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks, Dr. I'm glad you missed it. It kind of confirms my guess. And the Turkish ya rabbi is a common enough expletive.:)


----------

